# floppy ear syndrome?



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sami is starting to get floppy ears. She's had straight ears most of her life, she's a year and 4 months. So why the floppy ears? I notice she's usu been sleeping when she gets the flops, could this just be she's too tired to hold them up?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mias one ear was standing up really good then flopped she jkept scratching at her ears & she has earmites. She got them treated yesterday & her ears are standing again.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

no scratching. and her ears are clean (no dirty looking specs...) 

glad to hear mia is doing better! she's a cutie


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Does she sleep under blankets?? Mylo has one floopy ear but when he wakes up and comes out from under the blankets, both ears are floppy for a little bit.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Do her ears smell OK?
Lelaska had a stinky ear and it was an infection. There were no other signs.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Fuego's ears are up and down, every day. He currently has one up and one down. I wish he would just decide!!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

nope, no funny smells either. I think she's telling me to leave her alone while sleeping.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

she sleeps all day!! what a ham!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Sometimes they can go a bit floppy when they are really tired or just waking up...


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

At night I know Demi is ready for bed as her ears are floppy. In the morning too if she is not ready to get up. Once she is awake her ears are 
up the rest of the day.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I am going to guess it has to do with her being sleepy. Has she grown alot of hair from her ears? I know that in Chinese cresteds that one of the reason you see them with shaved ears is that the longer ear hair can weigh them down and cause them to tip down. But Keera has tons..but she was born with uppy ears. Actually my Chis were also born with upright ears. Neithers ears ever flipped down. Their ears practically bend backwards at the tips they are so up. I think someone asked why their chi's ears did that...and maybe that happens when they are born with already upright ears??


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo's ears are always floppy, although somedays they're perkier than others


----------



## Chrissypa (Jun 5, 2006)

Chico's ears have never stood up! We like them down. I think though that they are starting to lean towards  standing up. Hugs, Chrissy


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

I Read That Their Ears Can Go Floppy If They're Teething. Peanut's Ears Usually Go Floppy If He Sleeps Under Blankets Too.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lola had a floppy ear for a day...then it went back to normal...


----------

